# End of September flounder report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Flounder gigging over the last week has remained good, even with high tides and lots of dirty water. We had to dodge some thunderstorms and delay departure due to rain the last couple nights, but it all worked out. The fish were tough to locate this week, but once I found them, it was easy pickings. Most fish are holding over hard sand and shell bottom right now. There is a noticeable lack of fish on mud/grass bottom and near any creeks or back lake areas. I'm not sure why the fish are not in the back lakes and creeks right now, but some cooler weather should change things up. We have been getting limits every night in 2-5 hours of gigging, with higher water levels accounting for the slower nights. Fish size was on the smaller side this week, with the average around 16". (Please note that some people missing from some of the pictures)

*Upcoming open nights:*
*September: 26-30
October: 3, 4, 17, 18, 19, 24.
November = Closed season for gigging*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

